# Thought I'd Give an update on Riddick...



## VectorSketcher

I think most of you know about my boy Riddick going paralyzed last March, and I have been updating the site periodically on his progress. He has been doing wonderfully, went from a full paralysis to being able to walk, wag his tail, climb up on the couch, potty on his own, and walk up stairs. I got him started on once a month chiropractic adjustments and this has improved his abilities tremendously as well, he doesn't like them and snarls a lot but is generally just a big baby and allows her to adjust him all over his body. 

So, I have more news. I recently started him on RAW. I have been hounding people on the board for advice, thanks all, and I have been reading the rawdogranch.com website and have found that site to be very helpful, thanks for the site Laurie! Riddick is doing wonderfully on Raw, he LOVES it, right now we are still taking baby steps as he tends to get explosive diarreah at the drop of a hat, so far no explosions, the diet is suiting him very well, I have him on K-9 Kravings until I can get a handle on doing everything myself, so we are very pleased with the Raw feedings. I really think that it might even help out his situation even more! He has so much more energy, his therapist was happy to see him ready and roaring to go, he did 27 minutes on the underwater treadmill today. His energy level has increased so much, it is amazing, however his hind end can't really keep up so we battle about how much I think he can do and how HE thinks he can do.

Another thing I did today was start him on Adequan Injections. He hates shots, but winter is going to be rough on him this year we are in for a very cold snowy winter, in fact it is snowing now, and the cold I can see already taking a toll on his backend, so the injections started today and I was told that with Riddick being on the Dasuquin pills as well as the Adequan injections that he should be doing really well this winter and not having as much inflammation around his joints flaring up. They tried to have me give the shots to him myself rather than having to come in twice a week for the next four weeks, but that was a bust, I got the shot in him but then he freaked out and then I freaked out and didn't get the Adequan injected, I started crying I really thought I hurt him (I didn't, both Riddick and I are just big babies, I stuck it in, freaked, then pulled it right back out) so I will not be doing the shots myself, maybe that is simple for certain people to handle but not me, you should have seen the look he gave me afterwards, if looks could kill! I told him I would just hold him while a professional injected him and they said they would use a smaller needle since he was being a drama queen, lol. 

Just wanted to let everyone know how he was doing, he has come a long long way, and continues to get better. We were told that it might take a few years before he is 100% but that's fine, we love our Boo.


----------



## Daisy1986

I must have missed this. 








I am so sorry to hear you have been going through all this. 

Wow, you are just doing everything you can for him. Even trying to give him his shots. How brave. I know I could not do that either. What a wonderful mommy you are. 

Glad to hear there is improvment with his energy. I have heard there are heated beds for doggies and water beds. Maybe that will help this winter. 

Hang in there thanks for the update. Hope Rogue is being understanding.


----------



## Metalsmith

I'm so happy to hear that Riddick is doing so much better!







27 min. on the underwater treadmill, way to go Riddick! It' amazing how far he's come. I also have to say what a pleasure it was to meet your handsome boy on our meet-up. He's the just about the sweetest guy I ever met! I just loved his sweet smile(I'ma sucker for GSD smiles!). Such a great guy!

Also exciting is the news that you've started RAW. I'm sure he will do great on it. I'm always a fan of K9 Kraving, it's a great way to start, too. I'll be interested in seeing how your transition from premade RAW to DIY RAW goes, especially considering Riddick's sensitive tummy. I've thought about going more towards the DIY myself.

I can relate to your expeience with the Adequan shots. I tried to give injection to my cat, and it resulted in me being freaked out, the cat being freaked out, and the job handed off to my DH, who did a way better job. It's not easy to come back to once you've had a bad experience. 

Good luck to you and I hope you guys stay safe and warm in this weather.


----------



## natalie559

I've followed your story and this is great news!! Really really great!









One thought on the adequan is asking the vet to sell it to you by the vial or writing you a prescription to get it on line then pay them to administer (thanks for this tip jean!). This approach can potentially eliminate a great deal of cost. I let my vet give the injections as well as I wanted them done IM and wasn't up to doing it myself. Sub q no problem, but IM is a bit trickier.


----------



## kshort

Michelle,
What a great mom you are! The adequan can provide miraculous results in some dogs. I hope Riddick is one of them! Since they say they're more effective given in the muscle, I don't think I could do those shots either. I've done under the skin shots, but that's much easier.

27 minutes on the treadmill is tremendous! Max was only able to do about 17 minutes, but he was nearly 12 by then and his back was really bad. The acupuncture treatments kept him going for about 18 months after he had a bad incident with his back. 

I have a sheltie/keeshond mix who will be 18 Saturday and I just started her on the prepared raw. She loves it and I swear she has more energy than she did. We're sticking with it!

Great job with your boy!!


----------



## allieg




----------



## slaen

Yay Riddick keep up the good work.


----------



## VectorSketcher

Kelly - Yep, it was a very hard situation in the beginning, we have been through H E double Hockey sticks with him and back, but it is so worth it! And Rogue is not all that understanding, ha ha, she is so rowdy and rough she has become a bit protective of him though, as if she needs to guard a 118lb GSD, ha!

Sarah - Riddick had so much fun at that meet, while he could just merely be a bystander and watch all the running going on I am glad he had the energy to walk about all day long, I am so surprised at his new energy level with this Raw diet, very impressed with it so far, I hope it continues to go more good for him. I actually gave Riddick a Raw Meaty Bison bone the other day and so far that was the only thing that made his poo 'mushy', but no explosions so far, fingers crossed, it did really whiten his teeth up though!

Natalie - Thanks for the tip, I did get them by the vile, but seeing how I can't inject him myself the therapist is holding them and she will just do it,







And to think I thought I could be a vet once, ha! No way!

Kris - Thanks! I know, I was so amazed at the energy he seems to be having, this food is full of surprises for us, it is like he just woke up out of a sleep or something, such a difference I see in him. Constantly wanting to go go go and keep up with Rogue, but his butt end can't keep up with him all in due time I tell him! I can't believe your sheltie mix is going to be 18! WOW! I really hope mine reach that age, that is wonderful!


----------



## Karin

That is such wonderful news! I'm so glad to hear that Riddick is doing so much better!


----------



## Barb E

Somethings jut make you







this is one of them.

Thanks for the update!!!


----------



## LisaT

Michelle, thanks for the continued updates. You guys are just amazing -- you have really been through the ringer with Riddick, stood by him, and sought solutions. He is a very loved boy









I am so glad that he is doing so well, in all aspects!! 

For folks that missed what happened, here are the threads from the archives:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1006732&page=1#Post1006732

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...w=1#Post1157191


----------



## Daisy1986

Thanks so much Lisa for posting those threads. 

Whoa Michelle. Since March! Where have I been. 

I remember asking you about a meet up, and you said something like he was having troubles, but I had not idea..









Glad he is better.


----------



## Steffanie

Missed this at first but I was very happy to see it!

Glad he's doing better, he must be feeling better with the Raw. He's such a sweet boy and you've been through SO much with him, I'm sure it's all been worth it. 

Does he slip on the ice a lot? Or is it just the cold that bothers him?

I hope he continues to make the great improvements he's shown so far!


----------



## VectorSketcher

Thanks for all the support guys! It is amazing how these guys can bounce back if given the proper love and care. We have been through a lot but Riddick is so worth it, even in the most frustrating moments you could see he was really trying hard. 

Kelly, I remember you asking about a meet, yep, I think that was about the time he was still needing help walking around, he couldn't walk on his own yet then. But he is ready now, so next you breeze through here we would love to meet up!

Thanks for posting the links Lisa, I will have to remember to do that the next time I post an update.

Steffanie, he does slip a lot. He slips on ice, wet tile, wet floors period, so I have these little no slip booties that he wears and it helps to minimize the slip so far. The cold does bother him a lot, if it is under 40 degrees or so his walk is stiffened and he tends to crash a lot, when he crashes it looks like his back legs give out and he drops his butt to the ground really fast and has a hard time pushing his butt back up again so those days I limit his walking, so I stick him in the car and roll the windows down and take him for a ride instead just so he feels like he got out of the house that day.


----------

